# AZ Haunters Halloween After Party Jan 28, 2012!



## JustJimAZ

If you are in AZ and want to attend a Halloween party on Jan 28, this is your opportunity!
We are having a party in the Phoenix area (East Mesa if you're local). Any AZ Haunter is invited to show up and have a good time. In addition to reliving some glory days of past haunts and fantasizing about the future, plans include:

Fire!
DVDs of your haunt - bring 'em if you've got 'em!
Costumes optional, but required for the COSTUME CONTEST!
Fire!
"Secret Reaper" gift exchange.
Pumpkin carving.
Fire!
Pizza and pot luck
More...?

Anyway, details are on the AZ Haunters site. You do have to be a member of AZ Haunters, so if you live in AZ and have not joined, do it today and I will make sure you get added to the invite.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## JustJimAZ

AZ haunters had meetups every month from Feb-Sept in 2011, and we are starting it up again in 2012 with a "Halloween After Party"!

Details are on the AZ Haunters website, of course.
Any haunter in Arizona is welcome to come. Just register on AZHaunters.com and you'll get an invite.

2012 is looking pretty exciting, with make & takes like corpsing (skellys, skulls, trees...),monster mud, the third annual papier mache madness event, using PVC, prop building contests, a special guest speaker in April, movie meetups, and dinners planned. If you live in AZ and were wondering whether you should join the AZ Haunters group, this is the time to do it!

Dionicia or I will be posting about the events on this forum, but AZ Haunters is always going to have the most current info.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## spideranne

Can't wait!


----------



## JustJimAZ

http://api.ning.com/files/vy56mufA5...*qqPGaB8lV6cT5OeG5hJ512/Hintsathedemondog.jpg

Some of the haunters who came to the party


----------



## azscoob

Cripes! I swing in for some off season ideas and I see I missed this by a DAY!!! I need to keep better tabs on the forums I'm on!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

JustJimAZ it looks like you guys had a good amount of people that showed up to the party. If you are going to have an upcoming Make and Take for AZ Haunters than I would suggest posting it in the Make and Take section, so people will be aware when and where the meetings will take place.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Joiseygal said:


> JustJimAZ it looks like you guys had a good amount of people that showed up to the party. If you are going to have an upcoming Make and Take for AZ Haunters than I would suggest posting it in the Make and Take section, so people will be aware when and where the meetings will take place.


You are right. We do have one coming up, so I will post that today.


----------

